# Ridley sizing help



## bigH

Hi,
i'm a 6'7'' (200 cm) tall rider with 230 pounds (110 kg) and have been riding Cannondale CAAD5 63 cm frame for 3 years now and its size suits me just fine. Last week my dealer gave me a very good offer on Ridley Excalibur XL frame and i'm tempted. I'm wondering if anybody has experience with sizes and geometry of ridley frames since i'm a bit scared if an XL frame would be "big" enough? CAADs (traditional geometry) seat tube c to c measures 61 cm, horizontal top tube is 60 cm. Excaliburs (sloping geometry) seat tube is 56 cm and the efective top tube is also 60 cm. Thank you for your input and i'm hoping for any kind of information or experience.

http://gb.cannondale.com/bikes/05/geo-14t.html

http://www.ridley-bikes.com/2008/Geometry/Noah-Helium-Damocles-Excalibur-Heracles-Boreas-Eos.pdf

Big H.


----------



## jhamlin38

i see no one has replied here. but at your height, I'd think that ridley may be a bit small for you. That being said, the seem to run larger than most other brands using sloping geometry.


----------



## swuzzlebubble

Hi All,

I have chance to buy either of a small 08 Noah or Helium (at same price).
I'm 5'10" to 5'11" and thought my size in Ridley would be medium but wondering if small should be OK?
Also which would be the better "all rounder" (rather than being specific to one aspect at expense of others and/or comfort? 
Appreciate any feedback as I'll have to make a quick decision.


----------



## swuzzlebubble

Went for the Helium

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330260279680


----------



## Lornibear

Hey big H. I am new to road riding and am looking for my first road frame. I have looked at many including Willier, Ridley etc. I am 6ft 4 and 230lb and have been fitted for a frame. I have been told that I need a TT of 61cm which would indicate XXl frame from many frame designers.
I am probably going to order the Willier Izoard in XXL which will give me the TT that I need. At 6ft 7 I would probably get fitted as it depends on the length of your arms and body torso etc. If it helps, I have heard that Ridleys do come up on the large side. 

As I said, I am only a beginer in road cycling but I do know a lot concerning mountain bike geometry. I hope this helps.


----------



## Guest

Swuzzlebubble, you might have been able to swing a medium tough to say, but I am 5-10 and ride a small Ridley and would not want to change.


----------



## bigH

Thanks Lornibear for the reply. I went with the Excalibur XL frame and am very satisfied with it. It's 1,5 cm longer (TT) then my cannondale and gives me a little more stretch. It's a fine ride, dampens small road vibration but very stiff and responsive in general. It feels very strong and harsh in combination with Ksyrium SLs, not very comfortable, but i like it. I dont like soft and mellow rides 

http://picasaweb.google.com/Hrki33/ProdajaBiciklistiKihDijelova/photo#5233968673509095058

bigH.


----------



## rsosborn

bigH said:


> Thanks Lornibear for the reply. I went with the Excalibur XL frame and am very satisfied with it. It's 1,5 cm longer (TT) then my cannondale and gives me a little more stretch. It's a fine ride, dampens small road vibration but very stiff and responsive in general. It feels very strong and harsh in combination with Ksyrium SLs, not very comfortable, but i like it. I dont like soft and mellow rides
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/Hrki33/ProdajaBiciklistiKihDijelova/photo#5233968673509095058
> 
> bigH.



i think its not so much their TT is really long, or that the head tube is really tall.
i think ridley is re-thinking the compact frame. pouring over the specifications 
of an excalibur versus my bike, i think there is only one difference. the seat tube
is really really short.

i bought a medium a month ago. i just bought a small. i intend to move all of my stuff 
over onto it. 

i think this will be a good fit, because of the very compact geometry of the ridley product
line. i'm looking forward to the stiffness and less weight.


----------



## backinthesaddle

The geos look pretty standard, but for some reason, the frames size out a bit bigger. I'm 6'1" and have a long torso and arms and a medium is just right for me. A large would be waaay to big.


----------



## Gnarly 928

*x2*



backinthesaddle said:


> The geos look pretty standard, but for some reason, the frames size out a bit bigger. I'm 6'1" and have a long torso and arms and a medium is just right for me. A large would be waaay to big.


 Me: Same size, same size Ridley(s)..I have a Noah and a Damocles, my wife has a Excaliber..They do size out big. I rode an XL Look 585 for example..A large Scott CR1..usually went for a" 58 " when bikes were sized by numbers..
Don Hanson


----------



## swuzzlebubble

Got my S helium and whilst I'm yet to build it up one thing I noticed is that the BB to seat rail measurement seems to be almost exact to my current setup without cutting the seat mast. It will probably come down 5-10mm once I measure more carefully but at this stage can at least say i would not want the frame any smaller.


----------



## colincito

Hello! New to Road Bike Review and the forums, but I've seen a deal on Excalibur frames recently, and am wondering about sizing. In reading this thread, it sounds like Ridleys run big--so I'm wondering if anyone can comment on the size of their Ridley rides. I'm a hair over 6-feet, and have about a 32-inch inseam. It appears that the virtual TT length is 56.5 for a MEDIUM and 58.5 for the large. Anybody have any thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gnarly 928

I am your size. Ride a medium Ridley...Noah and Damocles. Normally, I'd ride a large in other makes...Even went ExLg in the Look frame. I was right at the dividing line for toptube length so I went to the smaller (med) of the two sized and I am glad. I have since reduced my preferred top tube length...I like it shorter now. I used to want a 57TT, but I like the med Ridley. My wife has a Med Excaliber that is a very good bike to ride, too. Light and fairly stiff.
Enjoy, a great value, the Ridleys.

Don Hanson


----------



## Snopro440

I am your height as well and I have a medium Excalibur. Mine has a 110mm stem. I have a lot of saddle to bar drop, so I have to run my stem with a positive rise. Even with my 6 degree positive rise, I am now equal with a 57 CM Bianchi Frecia Celeste with a smaller stack of spacers, and a negative 6 degree rise. our saddle heights are identical, and our bars are too. I couldn't tolerate a bigger drop, but I am not flexible at all. I can't add any more spacers tho because my fork came pre-cut. I have 1 1/4 inches of spacers if it helps you. I don't know if this helps or not, but it is my experience!!!


----------



## gibson00

If someone rides a 73cm saddle height, measured from the center of the BB to the middle of saddle, what size would that place them in??


----------



## HBPUNK

I'm 6'1 1/2 and ride a Large, perfect fit, if I was to get a custom I'd use this geometry


----------



## swuzzlebubble

gibson00 said:


> If someone rides a 73cm saddle height, measured from the center of the BB to the middle of saddle, what size would that place them in??


You're above a small - I'm 70.5 with just 10mm cut from seat mast. So would need saddle clamp above the uncut mast to get 73..

Going by this I'm closer to M but happy with S
http://www.ridley-bikes.com/size-chart.php


----------



## Guest

That may only be the case for the frames with an integrated seat mast. If gibson00 is looking at an excalibur or damocles a small might be fine.

There also is another clamp that might allow the desired height, described here:

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/road-bikes/frame/2009-ridley-helium-3672.html


----------



## swuzzlebubble

Sure. I guess Top Tube is what needs to be clarrified.

Edit: Bar drop might be getting extreme with that rail height on an S unless the stem is stacked/raised too.


----------

